# Mediaserver *Wakelock* Anyone getting this?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

It doesn't matter what combination I use, Liquid, AOKP, Gummy, Franco.kernel, Lean Kernel. I randomly get this stupid system wakelock that DESTROYS my battery. Anyone think it might be an app I have installed? Anyone else seen this or fixed it?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

BadAss Battery Monitor, maybe it'll tell you what is taking your battery as far as that goes?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I seem to remember someone had that same problem and went into settings/apps/all apps and cleared out the cache and data for the media exchange. It was a corrupt media (music or picture) file that kept wake-locking the phone.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I seem to remember someone had that same problem and went into settings/apps/all apps and cleared out the cache and data for the media exchange. It was a corrupt media (music or picture) file that kept wake-locking the phone.


This issue has plagued me for weeks to the point where I was considering wiping everything and going back to stock and going from there. But I am going to try this hopefully with positive results


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

Same thing has been happening to me. Was going to follow cubsfan advice, but I don't see 'media exchange' in the list


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> BadAss Battery Monitor, maybe it'll tell you what is taking your battery as far as that goes?


Badass battery is the one that told me lol. That's all the information it gave me


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

hippocat said:


> Same thing has been happening to me. Was going to follow cubsfan advice, but I don't see 'media exchange' in the list


Yeah I don't see it either


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe it's media storage not media exchange. My bad guys.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I believe it's media storage not media exchange. My bad guys.


It's all good. I wiped my sdcard partition to see if that helps but I will still try this anyway


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had this issue as well. I tried what was mentioned above and will report back.

Just for comparison sake how much data did everyone have in there before clearing? Mine was around 5.5mb


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I have had this issue as well. I tried what was mentioned above and will report back.
> 
> Just for comparison sake how much data did everyone have in there before clearing? Mine was around 5.5mb


About 6mb. I think it's a cache more than anything


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I've also been having this mediaserver wakelock problem and it's been getting on my nerves. I really don't want to have to delete everything but it's looking like the only option as I've tried deleting the media cache and doing full wipes and no help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I had thought it might be from using the option to skip tracks with the screen off with the volume rocker..guess I'll look into this also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

After clearing out media storage the Mediaserver wakelock seems to be much less now. However since then my widgets seem to stop updating after a a certain point. Have rebooted 3 times now to get them working again. As of right now they seem to be working fine. If it happens again I am going to try and restart Apex Launcher and see if that fixes the widgets instead of a reboot.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I tried something today and it seems to have gotten rid of the mediaserver wake locks. I disabled Google Photos sync under Accounts & Sync and it seems to be gone now. Not sure what it is that Google Photos is syncing anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

That syncs for the auto upload of pics to Google+.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> That syncs for the auto upload of pics to Google+.


The odd thing is I always have instant upload off though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

hippocat said:


> After clearing out media storage the Mediaserver wakelock seems to be much less now. However since then my widgets seem to stop updating after a a certain point. Have rebooted 3 times now to get them working again. As of right now they seem to be working fine. If it happens again I am going to try and restart Apex Launcher and see if that fixes the widgets instead of a reboot.


Since then all my widgets have been working fine. My battery life has been much better since clearing out the data for 'media storage,' and I no longer have incredibly long Mediaserver wakelocks. Thank you all for the information; this really helped me out.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

This used to happen to me _before _I went on Liquid; now I never get them (knock on wood)


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm beginning to think its a 4.0.4 kernel problem I wiped everything on the SD card and loaded a fresh liquid rom 1.25 and still have the issue with absolutely zero media on my SD card. Considering going back to a 4.0.3 rom with an included kernel from back then to try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Robstunner said:


> I'm beginning to think its a 4.0.4 kernel problem I wiped everything on the SD card and loaded a fresh liquid rom 1.25 and still have the issue with absolutely zero media on my SD card. Considering going back to a 4.0.3 rom with an included kernel from back then to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A 4.0.4 kernel was never released. There are 4.0.4 compatible kernels, bit these are the same kernels you would use on 4.0.3 roms.

Do you have Google+ installed? If so try uninstalling it and seeing if that helps. Also, do you use email exchange? If not disable the email app (not Gmail) and email exchange.

I don't use these 3 apps, so I always disable them and I've never had a wake lock issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> A 4.0.4 kernel was never released. There are 4.0.4 compatible kernels, bit these are the same kernels you would use on 4.0.3 roms.
> 
> Do you have Google+ installed? If so try uninstalling it and seeing if that helps. Also, do you use email exchange? If not disable the email app (not Gmail) and email exchange.
> 
> ...


No Google plus, no email other than Gmail, no media. Nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> A 4.0.4 kernel was never released. There are 4.0.4 compatible kernels, bit these are the same kernels you would use on 4.0.3 roms.
> 
> Do you have Google+ installed? If so try uninstalling it and seeing if that helps. Also, do you use email exchange? If not disable the email app (not Gmail) and email exchange.
> 
> ...


From what I saw both franco and imo have the 4.0.4 source in their kernels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> From what I saw both franco and imo have the 4.0.4 source in their kernels
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorry, you may be right. An official source kernel was never released, they may be running the leak if there was such a thing.

The fact that the wake lock only happens for some, tells me its an app causing it. I mean I run stock liquid 1.25 and never had it. I ran AOKP build 29 with various kernels and never had it and I also ran crossbreed with various kernels. If it was a 4.0.4 rom/kernel issue than everyone would have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sorry, you may be right. An official source kernel was never released, they may be running the leak if there was such a thing.
> 
> The fact that the wake lock only happens for some, tells me its an app causing it. I mean I run stock liquid 1.25 and never had it. I ran AOKP build 29 with various kernels and never had it and I also ran crossbreed with various kernels. If it was a 4.0.4 rom/kernel issue than everyone would have it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Franco kernal app would be the most common app for people here. Do u have it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

This is what worked for me. I have tried all kinds of things like fixing permissions , clearing caches ect but this finally worked for some reason. Might have been dumb luck, who knows.

Booted in to Recovery and ran Fix Permissions, cleared cache and Dalvik. In that order. Not sure if the order matters. Rebooted and it seems to have gotten the Gremlin out of my phone for now. YMMV. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> This is what worked for me. I have tried all kinds of things like fixing permissions , clearing caches ect but this finally worked for some reason. Might have been dumb luck, who knows.
> 
> Booted in to Recovery and ran Fix Permissions, cleared cache and Dalvik. In that order. Not sure if the order matters. Rebooted and it seems to have gotten the Gremlin out of my phone for now. YMMV. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


So far I've wiped data, cache, dalvik, internal storage, factory reset and tried a different ROM as well as kernel with no luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Robstunner said:


> So far I've wiped data, cache, dalvik, internal storage, factory reset and tried a different ROM as well as kernel with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Only thing I can suggest trying is to wipe it all again and flash the rom as is, but DO NOT install and additional apps (no auto-restore or anything). Run the phone as is for a day or so and see if you still get the drain. If you do, than you know its a problem with 4.0.4 not playing nice with your phone. If you don't then you know its a 3rd party app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have Pandora on your phone? I was getting this as well and I removed Pandora and issue seems to have went away.

I have not reinstalled it yet to see if the issue came back but it was the only new app I had restored from TB that I noticed the issue after.

Worth a shot anyways.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

heavyMGS said:


> Do you have Pandora on your phone? I was getting this as well and I removed Pandora and issue seems to have went away.
> 
> I have not reinstalled it yet to see if the issue came back but it was the only new app I had restored from TB that I noticed the issue after.
> 
> Worth a shot anyways.


Yes I have Pandora. I use it whenever I'm in the car.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Only thing I can suggest trying is to wipe it all again and flash the rom as is, but DO NOT install and additional apps (no auto-restore or anything). Run the phone as is for a day or so and see if you still get the drain. If you do, than you know its a problem with 4.0.4 not playing nice with your phone. If you don't then you know its a 3rd party app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As much as that will suck, that looks like possibly my only option left.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Robstunner said:


> Yes I have Pandora. I use it whenever I'm in the car.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I use iheart radio it seems to respond better to 4.0 then Pandora.

I cleared .mediastorage as well and I noticed that so far some of the Widgets I have on my desktop refresh faster than before. Also Liquid 1.25 with V6 has made my phone run like a champ with little drain.

Sent from outer-freakin'-space using my GNex


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

2 things, taking the nexus back to stock ie nuclear strike to the SD card resolved the issue. 2nd my issues almost certainly was related to keeping cache in google music. just a few hours worth of playback while keeping cache can reach over 1GB unchecking the cache music has helped tremendously


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> 2 things, taking the nexus back to stock ie nuclear strike to the SD card resolved the issue. 2nd my issues almost certainly was related to keeping cache in google music. just a few hours worth of playback while keeping cache can reach over 1GB unchecking the cache music has helped tremendously


Mike I love your signature, especially the Bieber bit. Look for a follow....


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like Franco found a 100% fix for the wake lock on r121.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Robstunner said:


> Looks like Franco found a 100% fix for the wake lock on r121.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yay. And there was much rejoicing.

Next step, fix Lean Kernel so we can all go back to reading our " ZOMG look at my 1337 battery life with 29 minutes of screen time using ROM X and kernel Y" threads we all love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Yay. And there was much rejoicing.
> 
> Next step, fix Lean Kernel so we can all go back to reading our " ZOMG look at my 1337 battery life with 29 minutes of screen time using ROM X and kernel Y" threads we all love.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


Lol yep. It might be the c state patch IMO is talking about in his thread. I'm not seeing battery being affected by wake lock anymore. Just system media server (not wake lock media server)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

It would make sense to see wake lock media server if you're using Play Music or Pandora, right? I'm on Franco's latest nightly (121) and already have 9% of my battery for the day being used by media server wake locks (not just shown under system). But I did use Play Music this morning for about 35 minutes.

By the way, I hate saying "Play Music"... why can't it just be Music again ;P


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sorry, you may be right. An official source kernel was never released, they may be running the leak if there was such a thing.


The 4.0.4 kernel was pushed to AOSP. They merged that source into their kernels recently. It's not really a "leak" when it's part of AOSP.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance (as I have not seen anything directly answering this), but should media server wakelocks not be happening at all, or is there a certain acceptable threshold for them as far as percentage/time/number of occurences that would fall in line with standard operation?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Pardon my ignorance (as I have not seen anything directly answering this), but should media server wakelocks not be happening at all, or is there a certain acceptable threshold for them as far as percentage/time/number of occurences that would fall in line with standard operation?


I basically just asked that question also, although you worded it better ;P


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I basically just asked that question also, although you worded it better ;P


Simply answer. Media Server is ok. If you run say Pandora for 15 minutes then the Media Server wake lock should be about the same amount 15-16 minutes.

Media Scanner is the battery killer everyone is having problems with. Media Scanner scans your virtual SD card for say new MP3s or pictures and videos. Something is causing it to hang or go in to an infinite loop (unknown) causing the phone to never enter sleep mode when the screen is turned off as it should.

There is more to it but that is the 10 cent answer. Hope it helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

That helps a lot... thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inthefad3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe someone here can help me. I tend to listen to music (Winamp app) all day long and from time to time actually use my phone to surf internet or check Twitter. So my main battery killer is Media Server with the Screen a close second. So if I listen to 2 hours of music, you are saying that both Media Server and Winamp should be running that whole time? Is this normal? If so, I actually see that Media Server is on slightly longer than the actual music app.

I don't know if this is an actual issue but I want to be sure it's for something I have no control over. It's a brand new phone (2 weeks) and I've been on the latest LiquidSmooth release for about 5 days.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

When i check badass battery stats under partial wakelocks i get "audio out" as my highest one. Does anyone else get this? Also my phone is on vibrate all day i dont listen to music basically i have no audio out. Any imput is appreciated thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

gnex0422 said:


> When i check badass battery stats under partial wakelocks i get "audio out" as my highest one. Does anyone else get this? Also my phone is on vibrate all day i dont listen to music basically i have no audio out. Any imput is appreciated thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Could be the touch sounds. For whatever reason, the speaker will still activate even though the phone is on vibrate. (just not make a sound)


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm ok i just figured its strange no sound but still a wakelock, guess theres no gettin around it, thanks tho!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

gnex0422 said:


> When i check badass battery stats under partial wakelocks i get "audio out" as my highest one. Does anyone else get this? Also my phone is on vibrate all day i dont listen to music basically i have no audio out. Any imput is appreciated thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I had that also until I, turned off system touch sounds AND lock screen sounds, then audio out wake lock dropped tremendously.
But the one that has the most now (was always second under audio out) is the phone, seems to be something about simtoolkit??
I literally JUST took this of the charger and it's already my top number times waking....does anyone know why? 
(after a couple hours off the number times waking is an INSANE high number, here is a shot of it just after taking off charger, I'll post another later when the number is high)








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok ill try that thank u, ill check and see if i get the same as your having and report back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay
Now I know it says only 36 seconds keep awake...but over 300 wakelocks? and 180 number times waking? Does anyone elses look like this?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm having the same issues others are but it did not start until a few weeks ago. I'm not sure what the issue could be as I've tried everything people here have suggested. Right now I'm running Slim ICS with the kernel it came with. Maybe this issue has something to do with recent updates to kernels? Has anyone tried an older kernel before the recent merges?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> Okay
> Now I know it says only 36 seconds keep awake...but over 300 wakelocks? and 180 number times waking? Does anyone elses look like this?
> 
> 
> ...


This would mean its waking very fast. Wake locks are OK. Its when a service or process gets stuck, or infinitely repeats itself where u may have an issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## letsplaay (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread is old, but I'm having this problem right now. I'm on Lean kernel 4.3.0exp1. So, was it a kernel problem? Or was there another fix that was addressed somewhere else?


----------

